# need some help with speed cast plow rig



## mmasini (Sep 7, 2011)

i have a plow i just bought and it is my 1st. its going on a 95 1/2 ton gmc. there is no identification sticker on it so i dont know the exact model. it is belt driven hydrolic and i have no experience setting it up. i need a wiring harness i think. my question is, could some one with like make and model truck and plow take some close up pics on how it is set up. thanks, the more info the better.


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a Fisher Speed Cast plow ('83 vintage) on a '83 Chev 1 ton that I could take a couple pics of if it ever stops raining here. It has a belt driven pump on a 350 eng and a two spool control valve mounted in the eng compartment. The valve is controlled mechanically by a single joystick lever in the cab. I take it you are interested in how the pump and valve are mounted? The only wiring harness is for the lights in my installation. Nothing special there. If this sounds like what you have, let me know and I'll see if I can help. 

Rod


----------



## mmasini (Sep 7, 2011)

yeah, that would be great. the more pics the better. i am going to use them for reference . thanks


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's how my pump and control valve mount in the engine compartment:










I should note that all the component mountings, including the plow frame itself are usually custom designed and built by Fisher to install on a specific model of truck. What you have may or may not be correct for your truck.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

http://library.fisherplows.com/publications.asp?cat=358

all you should need in here.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Got a 96 1500 plow truck with 7.6 speed cast great plow truck and plow my dad plows about 10 driveways with it on the side.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=50644


----------



## southbronxems (Feb 26, 2011)

mmasini;1304648 said:


> i have a plow i just bought and it is my 1st. its going on a 95 1/2 ton gmc. there is no identification sticker on it so i dont know the exact model. it is belt driven hydrolic and i have no experience setting it up. i need a wiring harness i think. my question is, could some one with like make and model truck and plow take some close up pics on how it is set up. thanks, the more info the better.


 Hey, I have a 94 Suburban 1500 with a belt driven plow. I fabricated the bracket to bolt behind the alternator and it now uses my existing serpentine pulley. The pulley you would need is half inch inner diameter and unfortunately came from china lol, but it was pretty easy to do and it works great. If you want, shoot me an email and I ll send you detailed pics. [email protected]

Andy...


----------

